# Gov Gavin Newsome Say: My Turn....All Bars/Wineries/Pubs in The State CLOSED " EVERYONE 65 AND OLDER MUST STAY HOME !!!!!



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

*The DEMOCRATS have lost their Minds.....

This is PURE INSANITY....!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The DEMOCRATS have lost their Minds.....
> 
> This is PURE INSANITY....!!!*


If you're healthy, you and your family, it's a great time to go out and go to a local restaurant, likely you can get in easily.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> If you're healthy, you and your family, it's a great time to go out and go to a local restaurant, likely you can get in easily.


They still won't let nono in . . . and family? Ha ha, that's a good one! It's obvious nono has no family. He has no self-respect, no family, no sense, no values, no,no,no,no.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> If you're healthy, you and your family, it's a great time to go out and go to a local restaurant, likely you can get in easily.


*Healthy as a Horse, I own the facilities.....*



Hüsker Dü said:


> They still won't let nono in . . . and family?
> Ha ha, that's a good one!
> It's obvious nono has no family.
> He has no self-respect, no family, no sense, no values, no,no,no,no.


*Nooooo.....*

Family ✔ 
Self Respect  ✔ 
Sense ✔ 
Values ✔

*But I would gladly let you in......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

Funny, now that it appears Gov. Newsom was ahead of the curve and now trump and co. have finally started to catch up (what was the phrase, "Lead from behind"?) nono-nothing is still way back in the pack.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, now that it appears Gov. Newsom was ahead of the curve and now trump and co. have finally started to catch up (what was the phrase, "Lead from behind"?) nono-nothing is still way back in the pack.


*Back in the pack is you.*
*Coming around to lap you once again....me.

I was right before and I'm right on this one BIG TIME...

Who holds a majority of the US debt....

Who is the Country vying to be the Global Currency....

Where is/was most of the California State/Local Pension Plans
invested.....*

*Can you answer the above Brainiac.....*

*Look these up and then get back.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Back in the pack is you.*
> *Coming around to lap you once again....me.
> 
> I was right before and I'm right on this one BIG TIME...
> ...


Attempting to claim victory from your obviously far off the mark position (laid out in your own words) is pitiful. You truly are the black knight, "Tis only a flesh wound!" you exclaim from your perch laying in the dirt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

Gee imagine that . . .









						Coronavirus shutdowns: Kid Rock's Nashville bar to remain open despite mayor's order
					

Kid Rock's Nashville bar won't shut down after mayor's mandate — is that legal?




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee imagine that . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can bring in the local faith-healer to say grace.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> He can bring in the local faith-healer to say grace.


I went in that place, pissed then left, worst honky tonk in Nashville.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Attempting to claim victory from your obviously far off the mark position (laid out in your own words) is pitiful. You truly are the black knight, "Tis only a flesh wound!" you exclaim from your perch laying in the dirt.


*You know I'm right ....*
*
And citing a Monty Python skit I have used in the past is
true to your form.
*
*It fits you to a " T ".............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You know I'm right ....*
> 
> *And citing a Monty Python skit I have used in the past is
> true to your form.*
> ...


No, I know you are a loon, a mistaken, confused, loon.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I know you are a loon, a mistaken, confused, loon.


*Thus proclaimed the Buffoon to the Loon.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2020)

My pot shop remains open. So there’s that.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> My pot shop remains open. So there’s that.


I'm still getting daily reminders from a place I went to last year.  Special this week is 20% off for restaurant and bar employees.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm still getting daily reminders from a place I went to last year.  Special this week is 20% off for restaurant and bar employees.


They’ve always got a special running wherever you go.  Very industrious businesses.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> They’ve always got a special running wherever you go.  Very industrious businesses.


And I never see more than 10 people at a time, since the doorguards limit the numbers going in.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2020)

espola said:


> And I never see more than 10 people at a time, since the doorguards limit the numbers going in.


It’s very speakeasy like.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> It’s very speakeasy like.


It used to be "Joe sent me", then it became "I got a prescription from the doctor next door", now it's "Here's my ID".


----------

